# Golden Eagle Vs. Deer.... Are You Kidding Me???



## lesofprimus (Dec 9, 2007)

Small deer, but unreal none the less....


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAsXtDKdU0Q_


----------



## evangilder (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow! Unreal.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 9, 2007)

That eagle have some serious atitude problems....


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 9, 2007)

Cougar Vs. Eagle... The food chain in full swing???


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4Yx1KXQMCM_


----------



## Njaco (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow! I'm not picking up any eagles anymore unless I have a cougar with me!  

(Les, like the new siggy and avatar!)


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> That eagle have some serious atitude problems....



Rather the small deer had.No flight plan delivered.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2007)

Les nice fiinds.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 9, 2007)

It's all because of Global Warming!!!!


----------



## Aggie08 (Dec 10, 2007)

That cougar now has all sorts of bragging rights


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2007)

Cool! Something to see that one it taking the deer.


----------

